# Argentines burn trains, angry over delayed commute



## MrFSS (May 2, 2011)

BUENOS AIRES, Argentina – Angry mobs in Argentina have burned train cars in at least three stations after a derailment caused long delays in Monday's commute.

Police say the mobs also attacked ticket booths, train conductors and officers who tried to restore order.

*Full Story*


----------



## Tracktwentynine (May 3, 2011)

Tip: If your train is delayed, burning it is very unlikely to increase its timeliness.


----------



## jis (May 3, 2011)

Tracktwentynine said:


> Tip: If your train is delayed, burning it is very unlikely to increase its timeliness.


Unfortunately experience shows that sometimes it does improve the overall timeliness of trains in the future. 

Typically the problem is that the railroad appears to its customers to be non-responsive to their complaints. They can actually be pretty bad. And then things get beyond a point and there is an incident which causes some politician to take notice and possibly kick some rear ends somewhere. Not that this always works out this way, but if there is a general feeling of being ignored people to stuff to get noticed.

Then again there is gratuitous burning by professional burners/thugs who would not know what to do with their lives unless they could cause some mayhem somewhere every so often. I have no idea which of those varieties this particular incident was.


----------

